# reputable breeder in Brampton, Ontario?



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

I have emailed Paulo Madureira, a hedgehog breeder who runs "Paulo's Pets" a few times and sent in the deposit a few weeks ago. He seems really nice, has answered all of my question and has been very easy to contact. I haven't been to visit the little hedgies yet and I haven't heard of anything about him from anyone on here. So I was just wondering if anyone else has heard anything or bought a hedgie from him?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He'es been around for numerous years but I've never really heard much about him, either good or bad. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

I just wanted to add to this in case anyone on here plans on getting a hedgie from Paulo:

I picked up Neville Sully on saturday and everything went fine. Paulo was super nice, gave us lots of information and answered all our questions. All of his hedgies seemed super nice and healthy, and Neville is warming up to me really quickly. He still huffs and goes into a ball whenever I try to pick him up, but he gets out and explores only after a minute.

Paulo was really nice and Neville is great, so I recommend anyone who's in the Brampton area and looking for a hedgie to look up paulospets.com


----------



## HeidiTheHedgehog (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey! 

You're little hedgie is so cute! The paulospets.com website is not working. Do you have any othe contact info for Paulo?

Thanks!


----------

